# Electrical Contact-



## stltreedr (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a quick Reality check here- 
One of the guys I work with at the utility co. made contact with a 7200V line on Tuesday. Word is that he made contact with an energized lightning arrester near his shoulder, with exit wounds on the hands. He has been in the line construction industry for over 30 years, but obviously made some mistakes here. Last I heard He has undergone multiple surgeries.

This was not tree related, but we encounter the same types of hazards, be careful, and don't take shortcuts!


----------



## Genius. (Oct 25, 2012)

Bummer, that sucks.

I'm dumb enough to do just about anything, but dealing with high voltage lines.. I stay far away from that stuff. They scare the #### out if me


----------



## SquirrelMan (Oct 25, 2012)

Genius. said:


> Bummer, that sucks.
> 
> I'm dumb enough to do just about anything, but dealing with high voltage lines.. I stay far away from that stuff. They scare the #### out if me



amen, I stay far away.. its religious for me.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 26, 2012)

sorry to hear shows that even non conductive parts and bits of a network that you'd reckon are cool can be hot. 
Treat all bits above and near as + possible, I seen street light support arm gone live due to leaking internal wire, seen the pole support conduit cable go hot as the can be wired wrong and be earth return. Even a shut down wire system can absorb, the recent high solar activity they become hot from to induced atmosphere current or a local pv or home generator system back feeding the line so always need bonded earths before your work zone.


----------

